# University Diploma Certification



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

I was told by my employer that I have to get my diploma certified here in Dubai. But I have graduated from Cornell University in the U.S.A. Does this rule apply to American institutions as well?
That would suck!!!


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Katrina said:


> I was told by my employer that I have to get my diploma certified here in Dubai. But I have graduated from Cornell University in the U.S.A. Does this rule apply to American institutions as well?
> That would suck!!!


Hi Katrina, I am confused as to why you think American Institutions are exempt, but I'm afraid it sucks for all of us!! You do need to get your certificates certified/legalised and then send them to the UAE Embassy to be attested, in your case I assume in the States.
I don't think you will be issued with a work visa without doing this.
Good luck....Lee


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

I am actually already here in Dubai. AndI already have a visa. But it is not the type that I expected due to this stupid rule! And actually I know for a fact that some countries do not have to do this, but I do not know which ones...


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

Katrina said:


> I am actually already here in Dubai. AndI already have a visa. But it is not the type that I expected due to this stupid rule! And actually I know for a fact that some countries do not have to do this, but I do not know which ones...


All countries have to do this... including Ivy people. My company did it for me as I also have a US diploma. I know they paid a company in Dubai to take care of it and it took around 4 weeks. Call the US consulate and see if they can help you.


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks, do you know the name of the company that did it for you?


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

If you look in the Gulf News Classified section there are numerous companies that will handle this process for you. For a US diploma I believe it takes about 4 weeks and runs about AED 600 per degree. My company is in a free zone, so they were satisfied checking online through the Student Clearinghouse which is a site where most US Universities post their electronic student records. I did however have to go through the whole attesting process for my marriage certificate and my kid's birth certificates to get their residence visas. It's a real hassle and these days it all could easily be handled online, but that would be too efficient and put some government workers out of a job.


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Dubai Hokie said:


> If you look in the Gulf News Classified section there are numerous companies that will handle this process for you. For a US diploma I believe it takes about 4 weeks and runs about AED 600 per degree. My company is in a free zone, so they were satisfied checking online through the Student Clearinghouse which is a site where most US Universities post their electronic student records. I did however have to go through the whole attesting process for my marriage certificate and my kid's birth certificates to get their residence visas. It's a real hassle and these days it all could easily be handled online, but that would be too efficient and put some government workers out of a job.


I work at TeCom free zone, so I just give this website to my employer and once they verify, they can reapply for the correct visa?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear , 

For issuance of any labour card from Ministry of Labour certified education documents are required unless the person is holding the position like mason, helper etc. 

To work in UAE you must have valid Labour Card from Ministry of Labour, unless you are in Zones.

Zones like Tecom doesnot fall under the Ministry of Labour and thus do not issue Labour Cards. In Zone visas are issued from Immigration departments and under the provision of their laws.

But to safe guard the interest of zones , they usually require photocopies of the educational documents , some zone doesn't require at all.


Further if they still insist for certified photo copies , go for waiver option, they will charge some amount and waive the requirement.

Its all depend on the PRO of your company , I am sure if you speak with him and request him , he will give you better idea.

Hint: Speak with him unofficially and request him for the help


Hint: If your company dosn't want to change the status for whatsoever reasons (financial/ administrative) they will not listen to you. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for the idea. i will try but this whole thing kinda rediculous...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

welcome to the UAE


----------



## Sea_Dxb (Mar 19, 2010)

*Hi Katrina*



Katrina said:


> I was told by my employer that I have to get my diploma certified here in Dubai. But I have graduated from Cornell University in the U.S.A. Does this rule apply to American institutions as well?
> That would suck!!!


Hope all is well and not sure if you still work at the same hotel. Call me and I will guide you how to do it. I've done it before for my certificate and it was not difficult.


----------

